# Have you tried Taviro?



## Rooigevaar (21/10/20)

There is a reason vapers who try Taviro stay on Taviro. Give his tale a chance to enthrall you with it's nuances and let him whisper to you with pure tobacco and custard goodness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)

Can't wait to try the Salts!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (21/10/20)

Tried Taviro. Stayed on Taviro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/20)

Never tried. I’ll do if @Dela Rey Steyn leaves some stock for the arrest of us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Never tried. I’ll do if @Dela Rey Steyn leaves some stock for the arrest of us!


You lot are safe till month end. If you haven't stocked up by then, I won't be held accountable for any stock shortages that may occur.... 

Actually had a guy ask me (off forum) about how I'm finding the Nic Salts version. He was stunned when I told him I haven't tried it yet as I still need to purchase some. He genuinely thought that I was getting Taviro for free because I vape so much of it  Never be #teamfreeshit, always support your local Juice makers and vendors boys and girls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/20)

Taviro is an amazing juice
Very unique in my view

it’s fantastic
Still vaping it regularly and have bought several bottles since I first tried it

for those who want an idea of what it tastes like, I did a review a while back
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-vape-co-juice-reviews.t16454/page-4#post-735480

Thanks for creating It for us @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (22/10/20)

I truly wanna try Taviro also because i always see @Dela Rey Steyn with some. So some time soon i hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/10/20)

This time of the year is special to Taviro, we launched this juice October 2018 and two years later more and more vapers are still discovering the complexity and great all day potential of this well balanced profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> #teamfreeshit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

